# [V] Trackmania United Forever inkl. Online-Account



## Ma-an (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
zum Verkauf steht Trackmania United Forever in der limitierten Version (Nadeo Autogrammkarte enthalten - 3D-Brille fehlt leider).
Dazu gibts den zugehörigen Online-Account:
-61487 Onlinepunkte (entspricht derzeit etwa dem 25.500 Platz weltweit)
-3725 Coppers

Ist natürlich in gutem Zustand.
Der Account ist nirgends gebannt.
Würde ca. 15€ inkl Versand vorschlagen.

Greez


----------



## Ma-an (30. Januar 2009)

*schieb*


----------

